# Lampara led de 220 V a 120 V



## abdull (Nov 25, 2015)

Hola buena tarde a todos 
Tengo un problema y es que compre una lámpara de leds de 24w por internet no me fijé y resulta que es para 220v ca y en su humilde casa solo su ministran 120v Ca 
Saque el diagrama y encontré uno igual en internet pero no me explico el funcionamiento de un componente (yx5130a) puesto que no encuentro ningún dato por lo tanto no sé cómo modificarlo para 120v ca 
Espero m puedan orientar para su funcionamiento 
Espero respuestas 
Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2015)

Hola.

Usa el google y pon ---- doblador de voltaje de onda completa ----

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 25, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don abdull la modificación que quieres hacer es sensilla .
Ustedes nesesita de mas un capacitor electrolitico de 10uF X 400V identico a lo original del circuito ,haora  conecte  ese nuevo capacitor en serie con lo original de lo circuito.
Mantenga la fase del 110Vac a los diodos que ya existen , conecte lo neutro del 120Vac en lo punto central de los dos capacitores de 10uF x 400V que estan en serie , listo tu lampara estas modificada a andar en 120 Vac.
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 25, 2015)

¿Probaste si funciona en 110V? Si no funciona, tendrás que hacer algo parecido a lo que te dice Daniel, solo que debría ser un doblador de tensión como se usaba antes aquí en Argentina para alimentar las radios de UISA que eran de 110V. Buscá "doblador de tensión de 110 a 220V AC". Si no lo encontrás, trataré de hacerte el dibujo, pero es fácil, hasta podrás usar los diodos que tienes, solo que modificarás la disposición y añadir un condensador.


----------



## abdull (Nov 25, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos por tomarse un minuto para responder 
Estoy buscando en san Google el doblador de tensión que me indicaron (elaficionado,aquileslor)
Solo me queda una inquietud junto las entradas de él Puente Ca o una queda sin conexión ?(Daniel lopes)

Muchas gracias ya está funcionando al 100 primero m*e* asuste lo conecte al foco en serie para eso de los cortos y dije que hermoso estrobo me quedo si quisiera hacer uno no me quedaria tan perfecto Jajajaja 
Pero luego me arriesgue a conectarlo directo y quedo bien 
De nuevo gracias por sus comentarios y apoyo 
Les mando un cordial saludo 
Éxito


----------



## COP (Nov 25, 2015)

. Confío que salga la imagen. Puedes conectarlo a la entrada del puente directamente, sin importar la polaridad de entrada: el puente que ya trae direcciona la polaridad a la salida. No modifiques nada; es sólo agregarlo.


----------



## abdull (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok muchas gracias (Carlos olegario Prado)
Cualquier cosa los molesto de nuevo 

Bueno si no es mucha la molestia y para despejar mi duda me podrían decir el integrado yx5130a para que sirve como funciona y cuál es su propósito en la pcb 
Puesto que no encontré nada de información en internet 
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 26, 2015)

Dejo aca lo dibujo de mi idea , sensilla y seguramente funciona de 10!
Cuanto a lo CI yx5130a , ese es lo corazón de una fuente conmutada de modo bajar la tensión rectificada de la RED para alimentar correctamente los LEDs con alta eficienzia .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 12, 2018)

Buenas noches colegas,

Me encuentro consultando (por precaución, ya que siempre es bueno tener una segunda opinión) una duda con ustedes. Ésta vez es una bombilla LED dimmable.

A la "jefa" le regalaron una bombilla LED de España (220V). Cómo buen aficionado a la electrónica.... ejem, a desarmar las cosas, me decidí a destaparla y ver si cabía la posibilidad de adaptar el circuito a 110V.



Oculto: Bombilla Vintage Golden LED









Oculto: Schematic


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2018)

Podrias quitar una de las R que esta en paralelo(1k3), con eso debería ser suficiente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Yo le pondría un capacitor en serie con la entrada en vez de la resistencia.

Mediste o sabés cuento consume ?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 12, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Podrias quitar una de las R que esta en paralelo(1k3), con eso debería ser suficiente



al revez, tendriamos que achicar la R para aumentar la corriente ya que se alimenta con 110V

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 12, 2018

tambien se podria reemplazar el rectificador por un doblador de tension


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

8 W / 220 V = 0,036 A (36 mA)

0,036 A * 1k2 Ohms = *46 V *caen en la resistencia de 1k2

0,036 A * 650 Ohms = *23,4 V *caen en el paralelo de las dos de 1k3

Ergo , aún quitando todas las resistencias , no llegamos a 110 V

Habría que cortar la tira de leds y ponerla en paralelo con resistencias limitadores  o usar el duplicador sugerido 

*Guta mas el duplicador !  *


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 13, 2018)

Ayer morfeo me llamó temprano.
Buenos días,


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste o sabés cuento consume ?


En un rato me pongo a medir a 110V. Debo salir a comprar unos caimanes (estoy empezando de cero, herramientas y todo).

Mientras, aquí dejo el circuito en simulador online gratuito.
Vintage Golden LED



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lee para arriba , comprá para el doblador


Si, ya ví los mensajes, gracias!. Por cierto. El bombillo es dimable, lo que quiere decir que directo a 110V debería encender, pero a menor iluminación, ¿correcto?.

Voy a ver si en la carcaza queda espacio para montar el doblador, porque sino, quedo igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Lee para arriba , comprá para el doblador


----------



## relay (Jun 13, 2018)

Cuantos led tiene?
No creer que sean tiras, es una lámpara, algunas llevan varios y otras uno solo de potencia, antes que nada habría que conocer eso


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lee para arriba , comprá para el doblador


Buenas, ayer no pude ir a comprar nada. Además se rompió la tira de LEDs, ahora me toca empatarla de nuevo. Intenté medir la caída de voltaje de cada LED, pero el multímetro no me arroja valores, sólo enciende el LED pero no indica nada. Veré si hoy puedo solucionar algo, sino será para el fin de semana que pueda salir a buscar componentes.

Lo otro es que no sé de qué valores comprar los condensadores nuevos para realizar el elevador, o si es mejor cambiar todos los valores de resistencias y demás.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2018)

La caja dice 8 Watts , por mis cuentas

8 Watt / 220 V = 0,036 A

Vr = 1200 Ohms * 0,036 A = 43,2 V O sea que al puente rectificador entran 220 V - 43,2 = 178,8 V ac

Una vez rectificados 178,8 V ac * 1,4142 = 250 Vdc

Y en el paralelo de las de 1.300 Ohms caen Vr = 650 Ohms * 0,036 A = 23,4 V

Así que en teoría a la tira de leds le llegarían 226,6 Vdc


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 15, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Así que en teoría a la tira de leds le llegarían 226,6 Vdc


A mi Kirchoff me vuelve loco, siempre termino haciendo mal los calculos. Y lo que mé intriga en este circuito es el condensador y la resistencia de 100k en paralelo, ¿se convierten en un "oscilador"?. Porque en varios simuladores (sé que no me debo fiar mucho de simuladores) el voltaje que llega a las resistencias en paralelo es oscilante. En fin, me toca hacer pcb nueva, y tratar de que todo entre dentro de la carcasa del bulbo. Usaré dos condensadores del mismo valor que el que trajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2018)

No , el condensador filtra y la resistencia de 100k es para descargarlo


----------



## peperc (Jun 15, 2018)

yo " creo" y puesto estar super equivocado.

dijo dimmable y no se si quizas lo quiera dimmar de verdad, pero me ha asombrado esa fuente a capacitor, pero que no usa capacitor sino resistencia.
y claro, asi es que puede ser dimmable....
nada de generador de corriente constante ni sutilezas tecnologicas.
una pedorra fuente a capacitor.... pero sin capacitor s, sino R ( y a la miercoles con lso watts) .

nunca calcule.

pero siempre pense que NO podian ser dimmables las fuentes a capacitor por culpa de el capacitor, ya que en vez de recibir una señal senoidal de 50 hz recibe ese flanco abrupto, que equivale a un pulso de altisima frecuencia y todo eso de la Xc y demas yerbas....

y lo solucionan con una R. como serie, mira vos.

y vuestro "doblador" lleno de capacitores por aca y por alla ¿ como se llevara si van a dimmar ( o como se diga) .

alguien sabe conjugar el verbo dimmerizar ???   .

les mando el circuito a ver si lo que imagine es logico o esta mal..........


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 15, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> yo " creo" y puesto estar super equivocado.
> 
> dijo dimmable y no se si quizas lo quiera dimmar de verdad...



No lo quiero "dimmear" (regular la tensión, viene del inglés _dim_, uno de sus significados es _oscurecer_). Pero no lo quise conectar de una, porque pensé que como algunos circuitos usaba transformador, y de ser así me iba a cargar/fundir la bombilla, por eso la abrí. El rollo ahora es volverla a armar, ya que partí la tira en dos . No está dificil la reparación, pero tengo que comprar alambre esmaltado algo delgado para hacer el empate y una buena lupa, la cual estaba dejando a un lado para comprarme un microscopio, pero que coxx, me toca hacer el gasto.

Esperemos a ver que nos dicen los expertos a ver si intento con tu opción. Porque el elevador está algo complicado por cuestiones de espacio.


----------



## ismaeliphone (Mar 21, 2020)

Hola a todos ,me pasa algo parecido pero la lampara que tengo usa el integrado bp2833d que solución podría darle


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 21, 2020)

ismaeliphone dijo:


> Hola a todos ,me pasa algo parecido pero la lampara que tengo usa el integrado bp2833d que solución podría darle




Si lo que quieres es usar una lampara a led que es de 220V en 110V que tiene ese IC, yo no haria nada ya que la hoja de datos que está aquí dice esto:


Por lo que funcionaria entre los 85VAC a los 265VAC sin mas.


----------



## Kenjiro Sanga (Jun 26, 2021)

lynspyre dijo:


> Buenas noches colegas,
> 
> Me encuentro consultando (por precaución, ya que siempre es bueno tener una segunda opinión) una duda con ustedes. Ésta vez es una bombilla LED dimmable.
> 
> ...


Si pudiste hacerlo, ya que a mi me pasa lo mismo.
Buenas tardes, por error compre algunos focos (bombillos) a 220v y acá en México se utilizan 110v, en realidad no se nada de electrónica, y quisiera saber si alguien me puede enseñar a poder (si se puede) cambiarlos a 110V. Dejo imagen con las características. saludos cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2021)

Kenjiro Sanga dijo:


> Si pudiste hacerlo, ya que a mi me pasa lo mismo.
> Buenas tardes, por error compre algunos focos (bombillos) a 220v y acá en México se utilizan 110v, en realidad no se nada de electrónica, y quisiera saber si alguien me puede enseñar a poder (si se puede) cambiarlos a 110V. Dejo imagen con las características. saludos cordiales




No leíste el tema , no ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 26, 2021)

Hola.

Ve un tecnico, dile que te haga un doblador  de voltaje, los bombillos también funcionan con voltaje continuo (o directo).


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 26, 2021)

Kenjiro Sanga dijo:


> Si pudiste hacerlo, ya que a mi me pasa lo mismo.
> Buenas tardes, por error compre algunos focos (bombillos) a 220v y acá en México se utilizan 110v, en realidad no se nada de electrónica, y quisiera saber si alguien me puede enseñar a poder (si se puede) cambiarlos a 110V. Dejo imagen con las características. saludos cordiales


¿y no seria más fácil ir y cambiarlos? 
Para alguien que no sabe de electrónica (como en mi caso) si bien leía, vienen dobladores, como adaptadores en caso de pasar de 220v a 110v (mi madre solía usar uno en un antiguo secador de pelo traido de España), el tema que podría salir más caras las cintas que el manto


----------



## boby99 (Oct 31, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Dejo aca lo dibujo de mi idea , sensilla y seguramente funciona de 10!
> Cuanto a lo CI yx5130a , ese es lo corazón de una fuente conmutada de modo bajar la tensión rectificada de la RED para alimentar correctamente los LEDs con alta eficienzia .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


entonces el neutro se desconecta de la placa y se manda directo al centro de los dos capacitores


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2021)

boby99 dijo:


> entonces el neutro se desconecta de la placa y se manda directo al centro de los dos capacitores


¿ Estás haciendo una afirmación ?, o ¿ Una consulta ?


----------



## iGallegos (Dic 2, 2021)

Estimados amigos compré 12 luces led de China y tengo el mismo problema, dejo la imagen de los circuitos. Son de 220v y quiero que funcionen en 110v, tienen 26 leds.
Creen que funcione si agrego un capacitor en serie igual al que tiene de 6.8uf y conecto neutro entre ellos?


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 3, 2021)

iGallegos dijo:


> Estimados amigos compré 12 luces led de China y tengo el mismo problema, dejo la imagen de los circuitos. Son de 220v y quiero que funcionen en 110v, tienen 26 leds.
> Creen que funcione si agrego un capacitor en serie igual al que tiene de 6.8uf y conecto neutro entre ellos?


¿Ya probo conectarla sin mas a 110V a ver que pasa?

Un comentario y solo observando de lo que puedo ver en las imágenes que adjunto, mala idea y de reducida duración cuando hay led en paralelos...veo pares de led conectados en serie.


----------



## iGallegos (Dic 5, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> ¿Ya probo conectarla sin mas a 110V a ver que pasa?
> 
> Un comentario y solo observando de lo que puedo ver en las imágenes que adjunto, mala idea y de reducida duración cuando hay led en paralelos...veo pares de led conectados en serie.


Gracias por tu ayuda mi amigo, No enciende en 110v y si según yo tiene 2 series de led conectadas en paralelo, que solución podría hacer para que funcionen con 110v?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 5, 2021)

Por el nombre de la placa y viendo como están conectados (aunque solo le di un vistazo muy por arriba) son 13 LEDs en total (siendo cada led en realidad 2 en paralelo), si fuera así, la tensión total sería aproximadamente: 13 x 3V = 39V por lo que el chip, aun con 120V AC, debería tener de sobra para hacer andar la lámpara (Esos chip generalmente funcionan como fuentes de corriente regulando linealmente).

¿ Estas seguro que las lamparas funcionan correctamente ?

¿ Que nomenclatura posee el integrado ?


----------



## iGallegos (Dic 5, 2021)

Según su etiqueta funciona en 175-240v 50hz y necesito que funcionen con 125v que es lo que hay aquí en México

No he tenido oportunidad de probarlas en 220v ya que no tengo modo de hacerlo, pero las lámparas son nuevas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2021)

Probala con 110V , o anda o no anda ! Tengo lámparas de 220V que funcionan desde los 30Vac


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 6, 2021)

Trata o de leer el IC que tiene y pasar lo que esta marcado o sube una foto nítida y enfocada donde se aprecie la nomenclatura del mismo. 

Es a los efectos de ver si en la data técnica describe el funcionamiento en distintas condiciones de voltaje de red.

Yo pienso y veo lo mismo que switchxxi por eso fue mi comentario inicial.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 6, 2021)

Hola.

Usa un doblador de voltaje (es voltaje continuo) tal vez funciona.

Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## iGallegos (Dic 16, 2021)

No funciona en 120v y el doblador de voltaje no es una opción rentable para mí ya que son 15 lámparas las que tengo, trataré de subir una foto más clara del chip pero la vdd es que es difícil verlo aún a simple vista


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 16, 2021)

Si posees una fuente de alimentación ponla en 12v. Usando una resistencia de 2k o mayor (entre 2k y 10k debería servir) en serie con uno de los cables, alimenta entre los bornes de uno de los LED de la placa, si enciende pide a alguien que mida entre los pines del LED que tensión hay (pueden que sean LED multichip -varios led en serie en un mismo encapsulado-).

Si no posees la fuente y quieres hacer una prueba con una lámpara, con mucho cuidado calienta un LED llenadolo de estaño para removerlo, luego limpia y suelda los dos "PAD" en las que estaba conectado el LED -Si, pon en corto el LED-.

Prueba ahora si la lámpara enciende. Si sigue sin encender remueve y cortocircuita otro LED que no sea el que esta en paralelo al que cortocircuitaste antes y prueba nuevamente. 
Ten muchísimo cuidado cuando la lampara este alimentada desde la red eléctrica.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 16, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probala con 110V , o anda o no anda ! Tengo lámparas de 220V que funcionan desde los 30Vac


Que susto cuando se apaga todo por un bajón de luz, pero los focos led ahi firmes. No llegue a probar con 30 pero 70Vac si y funcionan.

*....*​
Hola


iGallegos dijo:


> Según su etiqueta funciona en 175-240v 50hz y necesito que funcionen con 125v que es lo que hay aquí en México
> No he tenido oportunidad de probarlas en 220v ya que no tengo modo de hacerlo, pero las lámparas son nuevas


Pues compra un transformar *220Vac a 110Vac 100W* y lo usas al revés.


----------



## J2C (Dic 16, 2021)

.




iGallegos dijo:


> No funciona en 120v y el doblador de voltaje *no es una opción rentable* para mí ya que son 15 lámparas las que tengo, trataré de subir una foto más clara del chip pero la vdd es que es difícil verlo aún a simple vista




Pues @iGallegos yo diria que tu compra apresurada y sin mirar todo en China fue *NO RENTABLE*.

Si te sugieren que pruebes al menos en una lámpara con el doblador de tensión, es para sacar conclusiones y poderte ayudar. Si te parece que el doblador no es rentable pues *ya has perdido las 15 lámparas que compraste apresuradamente si ver  ni preguntar al vendedor para que tensión de red eran*.


Se esta tratando de ayudarte, y realmente quien tiene las lamparas frente a sus narices eres tu. Si cualquiera de nosotros tuviéramos ese problema lo primero que probamos es el doblador.






Salu2.-


----------

